# 1956 Schwinn Hornet 24”



## thefunstopshere (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey guys, just picked this bike up for my son. Should be a fun cleanup project for him. I found a set of og paint fenders for it that should be here soon. Need to find him a set of grips.


----------



## Vintagedesire (Mar 12, 2022)

Looking for 24 inch beach cruiser Shwinn fenders


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 12, 2022)

Vintagedesire said:


> Looking for 24 inch beach cruiser Shwinn fenders




I have a set , I'll have to check on the condition?

Rafael


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 12, 2022)

What size tires are your little Hornet?  Is there anything stamped into the rims? Like SCHWINN TUBULAR …….”  Looks like a fun project.


----------



## Vintagedesire (Mar 12, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I have a set , I'll have to check on the condition?
> 
> Rafael



Very cool please let me know


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 13, 2022)

Vintagedesire said:


> Very cool please let me know



I had a bike just like yours ,same color although at some point had been been spray painted blue , it had S-7 wheels yours seems to have the same, parted mine long ago , I still have the fenders ,wish I still had the frame, now I'm wanting another, I'll check on the condition and get back to you. 

Rafael


----------

